# MI DNRE Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW)



## SueTabor (Sep 8, 2005)

there are several workshops listed on the BOW website which many women may be interested in - including hunter safety education classes, shooting events, kayaking and more! Check out our website at michigan.gov/bow for more information!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Sue

You've been a member here for almost five years and this is your first post WOW or should I say BOW. :lol:

Anyhow welcome to the foray.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Sue,
Welcome to the M-S site.
i think this is the link that you refer to:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10369_15424---,00.html

Lindsey


----------



## joytime (Jun 13, 2010)

great link


----------

